# T430 ram upgrade



## daemonix (Jul 15, 2015)

Type	                                 DDR3 
Size	                                 4096 MBytes
Channels                             #Single
DRAM Frequency	                 798.1 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL)	         11 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	 11 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	         11 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)        	 28 clocks
Command Rate (CR)	         1T
Max Bandwidth                     PC3-12800
Manufacturer                       Hyundai Electronics
Voltage                               1.5V
I am running a thinkpad t430,( 2349OH4 ) and basically looking to ADD 8GB RAM to my system.

Now I ran the crucial memory scanner and it threw up a bunch of memory modules which are not available in India, also they were all 1.35V and I dont know 

 if t430 supports ddr3L, the lenovo site doesnt mention DDR3L, 
if having one of 1.5v and one of 1.35 will create an issue

Further more the latencies are not always mentioned in the memory modules listed in flipkart/amazon.
I called up an authorized thinkpad service center and he said it will take around 7k for 16GB, while another local guy asked for 3.8K 

People are insisting on rams from the same manufacturer, having same latencies, voltage .. some even insist on the same  batch. Which these can be ignored safe?

This is my work laptop and a lot depends on its smooth functioning, so I am willing to pay extra and look a little harder and find good match if its really translates to a stable system and  I need the community's help in helping me find that perfectly matched memory module.


----------

